# Is My Web Site Slow and If So, What Can I Do About It?



## MalachiConstant (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm finding that my company's site is generally slower than most other sites I check in a given day. Granted, most of the sites I visit probably have dedicated servers, but I feel like my site's a little _too_ slow. Can I get a couple more opinions?

http://www.cog-diss.com/

I'm looking to determine in the next couple of days whether I should switch hosts before I have to renew my service. Whether I need a new host or not, I'd like any suggestions people have about speeding up the delivery of the site.

I also welcome comments about the design, but if you'd like to give me some pointers, send me a PM. I don't want to clutter the thread with design suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## Duckster (Mar 30, 2007)

loaded almost instantly for me. Though if you havn't done so, images as jpg -though they lose their quality -are also smaller in size and help a website load better but it loaded fine for me. Plus, That is one whacky site you got. The creativeness is really innovative and clever, I like it alot.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

As Duckster said, load time is fine. I tested your timing on dnsstuff.com just to make sure, and your speed scored an A+. I'd stick with the current host you have.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Over here in Australia Land. Took a little longer than normal but nothing wrong. Probably something on my end. 

I suggest you remain with your host.


----------



## MalachiConstant (Oct 14, 2005)

Sounds like we're good, then. I don't know if it's my distance from the server or if the Internet in L.A. has something against my host, but I've tried it from a couple of places (and providers) and it always seems to take extra time to get to the site. As long as it's not universally so, though, I'll be happy.

Thanks!


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

You should be fine. Since I live in Australia and I'm getting decent speed loading it :smile:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

On my 7Mb connection it loads in a heartbeat, maybe faster!


----------

